# Aggression???



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pair of brother tiels... Windy and Willow. They are both handfed babies and were from a reputable breeder. My sister got Willow and I picked Windy. Willow joined my family when my sister moved in October.
The birds will be 2 this May.

Windy is a lover.. and a biter:wacko:... I don't know how else to say that.

He's protective of the cage area, but even beyond that sometimes he just gets annoyed or whatever and flies over to nip my ear. I handle him with leather gloves I had to buy just for that because he could bite through normal leather gloves.
And to be honest he's more pissed about the new gloves than he ever was about the other ones.

I know birds aren't spiteful but seriously it's like he's enraged he can't hurt me... seriously. And it's not that he's even a bad bird.. he's really not.. he can be sweet as pie.. 
At this point the biting is less vicious than it used to be... he used to bite repeatedly and do serious damage to whatever he got hold of. I have scars :blink:

It's also proving to be very hard to bond with Willow because Windy gets very vocal and it's distracting.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome they are both adorable 
I would try this video on each of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q and make sure your in a different room when you are teaching one of them, this video helped me alot and stopped the biting 
Lindsey


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you that will help me with Willow for sure.. and maybe Windy if he's not being very aggressive in a separate room.. he does bite hard though so :rofl: not exactly gonna put my finger near his beak if he's gonna be nasty ...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My Taco is the same he bites hard when i got him (6 weeks ago) but hopefully he has stopped and i take a chance if i go near him


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah Willow nips but never ever hurts.

Windy on the other hand draws blood.

And he will bite for many reasons.. like one time a few months back we were on the bed and he was just walking around.. and got annoyed or whatever and bit a hole in my hip... i still have a scar.

When he finger bites he doesn't bite just once he bites over and over again till I get him back to his cage or just fling him off making him fly somewhere else.. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are very like children and easy get bad tempered ha ha


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes they do... It's funny I picked him out as a 4 week old cause he was running back and forth and everyone else was napping. They had just been fed so napping was natural... I picked the rabblerouser... lol

They are currently having a beak war on top of my head hahahaha two birds squawk squawk squawk.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha i always get pooped on if they are on my head for too long


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes me too but .. if they enjoy it and aren't biting me.. I'm all good lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol My Lucky and Cookie fight sometimes and the next minute they are all loved up preening each other just like a married couple lol


----------



## meowingaround (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah Windy and Willow are just like that.. they get sooo upset if you try and actually separate em but they'll irritate the daylights outta each other ... :blink:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww maybe they need a girlfriend each


----------

